# Late Season Doves



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I will be hunting doves on saturday in the morning in illinois on public land and I have gone there once before and my dad went twice and we have had no luck. So I was wondering if anyone has any late season dove advice.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Get a couple of decoys and a lawn chair, Set up next to some water in the afternoon, evening and shoot away. If you can hide yourself with some brush, trees etc. you will get better shots.

Bob


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I will be going to mathisen(I dont know if you have heard of it?) and they have sunflower feilds and they leave rows of sunflower up so you can hide in it and they cut some and leave some up to atract the birds and there is no water.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I saw a tip in I think it was field and stream and they said you can make dove decoys out of cardboard shaped like a doves and painted grey and put it on a popcicle stick and put them in the ground at different angles and they will bring in birds. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried it?


----------

